# Hi there



## kiss_me_deadly (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi there. I'm Lucy and a 19 year old uni student living in Scotland. I've had IBS for probably 3 years now. I'm only really starting to get some proper help now because it's ruining my life. My uni is a 45 minute- 1 hour drive away from my home and I'm there 3-4 times a week. Last November when driving home I got excruciating stomach pains and in the end had to call an ambulance and was taken to hospital and kept in for a few days. They thought it could have been scar tissue adhesions from previous abdominal ops or it could have been a very bad attack of IBS. Well, whatever it was it's really affected my confidence. To get to uni I have to drive past the place where I took ill and I'm now starting to get really anxious when I'm driving to uni. I get some mild pains and sometimes a feeling of urgency and I'm never sure whether it's wind or something else.







I've missed quite a few classes since the beginning of this year and I just want to get back to normal. I haven't been out with my friends for weeks either as I'm always worried that i'll get ill.I'm taking mebeverine and Citalopram (10mg) because I have on going depression and anxiety issues that I think are making my IBS worse.


----------



## stacey1 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi lucy im stacey im 20 years old and i have just bin duagnosed with severe IBS i have had stomack problems for ages and they wernt sure what it was but now they know.i cant go out, or walk up the stairs with out being in pain, i am trained to be a nursery nurse but i am in pain constantly so can not do what i am terained to do. do you find that anything helps ease the pain?i am also depressed because of issues in my past but this is all making me feel much worse i am glad to hear that i am not the only one.


----------

